
GOD MODE UNLOCKED – Hardware Backdoors in X86 CPUs [pdf] - DyslexicAtheist
https://i.blackhat.com/us-18/Thu-August-9/us-18-Domas-God-Mode-Unlocked-Hardware-Backdoors-In-x86-CPUs-wp.pdf
======
DyslexicAtheist
noteworthy: he discovered a lot of these backdoors by studying the patent
filings (slide 10, 15 & 21): [https://i.blackhat.com/us-18/Thu-
August-9/us-18-Domas-God-Mo...](https://i.blackhat.com/us-18/Thu-
August-9/us-18-Domas-God-Mode-Unlocked-Hardware-Backdoors-In-x86-CPUs.pdf) ...
this was some seriously great reconnaissance work :-D

------
godelmachine
I was quite drowsy when I opened HN, but reading this headline drove my sleep
away instantly.

